# Color darken when dry



## gtoutounji (Jan 28, 2020)

Hello,

I am new to the forum. I noticed colors, especially light ones, darken once dry in an oil painting. Is this normal or is there a reason?

Thanks.


----------



## M Winther (May 14, 2016)

I'm not aware of this. Don't you mean that it glistens less when it is no longer wet? Certain pigments, however, can become slightly dull in mass tone, such as PR168 (which is a wonderful pigment, by the way).


----------



## gtoutounji (Jan 28, 2020)

This might be. Thanks.


----------

